# German Bourbon Cinnamon Roasted Nuts



## WV_Crusader (Nov 5, 2020)

Anyone have a recipe to share of where they have made their own? I just had some whiskey flavored but the guy won’t tell me the recipe, but in his defense I think he is trying to start a business.


----------



## pa42phigh (Nov 6, 2020)

Found this in search use it for a starting point and add some bourbon 






						Smoked Cinnamon Almonds
					

Hello  I tried smoking some nuts today for the first time. I found this recipe for Smoke Cinnamon Almonds from Hey Grill Hey:   https://heygrillhey.com/smoked-cinnamon-almonds/  They turned out really good. I smoked them on the Traeger with pecan pellets. They were on there for about 1.5 hours...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## WV_Crusader (Nov 6, 2020)

Excellent!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## SGMan (Dec 15, 2020)

Take a look at this recipe as well.

These pecans are so incredibly flavorful and complex - Adding bourbon might just be a kick they need!









						Smoked Pecans - Life's A Tomato - Ripen up your life!
					

My goodness, me, there went my self-control again. Good thing I made two big batches of these smoked pecans, I could not stop 'sampling' them!




					www.lifesatomato.com


----------



## WV_Crusader (Dec 15, 2020)

Thanks!


----------

